
Nick Clegg: what you will wake up to if we vote to Leave… - hoodoof
https://inews.co.uk/opinion/comment/will-wake-vote-leave/
======
wool_gather
Dateline is Wednesday, _before_ the results. Is that accurate, or has this
been backdated?

(Wayback Machine has two captures from today, but I'm not sure that means
anything either way.)

